

Problems with Linux - vinutheraj
http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm

======
quoderat
Interesting, but the main problem with Linux (and mainly the distros) is that
until you have someone making someone else or many someones do the unsexy,
janitorial tasks that no one enjoys doing, then there will always be
exceptionally shoddy, underdeveloped part of any distro based on it.

As the model stands now, I don't see any way around this, and I say that as
someone who uses Linxu on my boxes exclusively.

~~~
bmunro
The article agrees with you:

"People only work on what they want to work on, when they want to work on it.
Most people don't see any need to make Linux more attractive to inexperienced
end-users: It already does what they want it to do, why should they care if it
doesn't work for other people?"

------
jacquesm
This is also linux's great strength!

It means that in a diverse ecosystem it will always be a small player, so not
too attractive to malware writers.

That advantage would go away quickly if linux got more than say 20%
marketshare.

Possible middle ground: 'geeks' setting up custom linux boxes for friends and
family, such as a checkpointed vmware player running ms windows on top of a
linux distro, on every reboot it wipes all changes to the virtual windows box
and starts afresh.

------
Jem
> Windows "Power Users" frequently have more problems with Linux than people
> with little or no computer experience

I would agree with that. Recently switched from Windows to Linux at home after
about 10+ years as a hardcore Windows fan. Finding it very difficult to adjust
to not knowing how to do things, but I am fully aware that this is down to
gaps in my knowledge (part of the reason why I converted) and not down to
faults in the OS.

